# Micro Gold Refinery Equipments



## searcher_man (May 11, 2011)

Hello everyone, I am a newbie in this area and have no experience either so excuse me if I am off in explanation. I googled the questions and I came across this forum and I am VERY hoping to find a clue to start-up. 

I am asked to find and list the companies that are building equipments for Micro gold refinery. I was also told Canadians have some expertise in that area. I really appreciate that if someones lead me to the right direction.

Thanks in advance for caring!


----------



## Geo (Jun 3, 2011)

welcome to the forum. almost everyone in this forum would be by definition in the business of refining metals in some form.i believe your question(?) is too generalized for a specific answer.most processes are explained in some detail in this forum if you have a specific question about a process many knowledgeable people here will try and guide you to a solution to your problem.try using the search option at the upper right hand corner of your screen,i find that keeping your queries short and simple works best.Lazersteve has a great website with tutorials and a list of items that you will need to do your gold refining for sale from his site @ www.goldrecovery.us the tutorials are free but you can also purchase a more indepth video covering most of the processes that you will need to master to get really pure gold from your efforts.


----------



## eeTHr (Jun 3, 2011)

searcher;

If you are referring to the recovery of micron gold from water, it has been generally agreed, on various forums, that this concept is mostly a hoax, and the only actual recovery has been made from acidic runoff from mines or tailing piles, and even that has been minimal.


----------



## Palladium (Jun 3, 2011)

I think he's talking about something like this.

http://www.teknokarat.com/product.htm

http://goldmachinery.com/machinery/IAO50BR-12kgperday.htm

http://www.amritgroup.com/gold-refining.htm

And of course :arrow: http://www.ishor.com/refining.htm


----------



## Palladium (Jun 4, 2011)

Heres another one. Gold Refining Forum # 2 
http://www.gold-refining.org/gold-refining-machine-t18.html?t=18


----------



## Palladium (Jun 4, 2011)

And how could i forget. http://www.afftech-refiners.com/English/The%20method_files/Afftech%2010000PC%20video%20rid.wmv

http://www.afftech-refiners.com/English/About%20us.html


----------



## Palladium (Jun 7, 2011)

Somehow i missed this vid along the way. 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98fJ8-4qKkQ&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Genesis (Oct 16, 2011)

Palladium,
Thank you for all the links and video. Very good stuff. I like the video you posted. That looks like a good unit. I'm sure the price is right, but I have imported products from India and the shipping cost is as much as the price of equipment which is a bumber. However it cost money to make money right?
Thanks for the info.


----------



## 4metals (Oct 16, 2011)

At 3:11 of the Amrit video you see the real value of their sytem, it is their fume scrubber. It can be made from off the shelf glassware for about $500 and the rest is an off the shelf reaction vessel and heat mantle. They mount reservoirs on the frame to add acids to the vessel, a funnel and bottle of acids will work as well but not appear as fancy. 

You could build a similar system for about $4,000 and process about 450 pennyweights of gold scrap per cycle. It's really nothing exotic or even automated. Does anyone know the price?


----------



## Smack (Oct 16, 2011)

The powder in that video didn't look very clean and the gold looked kind of weak as well, like 14k. Maybe just bad video? Or me...


----------



## 4metals (Oct 16, 2011)

It is hard to get good pictures of gold so I wouldn't use it to judge the capabilities of the methods used by the equipment. The chemistry used is perfectly capable of producing gold of .9995 fineness. 

I'd still like to know the price for the package.


----------



## Alentia (Nov 1, 2011)

4metals,

Can you please help here. With their million tubes running around, I sketched approximetaly what they have, but some of my connections either do not make sense or lost. Can you please guide to the right directions. Where blue, red, violet, green and yellow lines are going? What is causing bubbling in the "W" tube?
In my sketch sending NOx down to scrubber doesn't make sense, does it?


----------



## Alentia (Nov 1, 2011)

I took a closer look and I think came up with better logical explanation of visual understanding of their scrubber. Here is what I got. Can anyone comment?


----------



## Smack (Dec 9, 2011)

He's (Alentia) still waiting.


----------



## kuma (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi all , how are tricks?
I hope that all is well! :mrgreen: 



Smack said:


> He's still waiting.



I've sent an e-mail with a quote request for their machine , but in the mean time heres a link to the product page with some more details ;

http://www.amritgroup.com/gold-refining.htm

All the best everyone , and kind regards ,
Chris


----------



## eeTHr (Dec 9, 2011)

It looks to me like the Original Post was just a drive-by feeler. His next post would probably have been, "...because I have an unlimited supply of ore, bearing ten pounds of gold per ton...."

And he would be happy to let his "friends" here at the forum have some at about half of spot.

:idea:


----------



## kuma (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi all , how are tricks today?
I hope all is well! :mrgreen: 
I recieved this pricelist thismorning , along with a PDF brochure.
I can't seem to add that as an attachment at the momemt so will try again later when my connection starts playing ball ;

H - 124/125, ANSA INDUSTRIAL ESTATE, SAKI VIHAR ROAD,
SAKINAKA, ANDHERI (E). MUMBAI – 400 072.
WEBSITE: www.amritgroup.com 
TEL: 00 91 22 2847 3138 / 2847 3094 FAX: 00 91 22 2857 6867 
E-mail : [email protected] / [email protected]

 OUR RANGE OF PRODUCTS

1. PRECIOUS METAL REFINER – 5100 
Suitable for refining up to 6000 grams of Gold or Wastes per charge or up to 18 kilograms per day, for jewellery manufacturers, refiners, old gold etc.
PRICE : US$.11500/- ex works

2. PRECIOUS METAL REFINER – 4000 D 
Suitable for refining up to 4000 grams of Gold or Wastes per charge or up to 12 kilograms per day, for jewellery manufacturers, refiners, old gold etc.
PRICE : US$.10000/- ex works

3. PRECIOUS METAL REFINER – 3000 D 
Suitable for refining up to 3000 grams of Gold or Wastes per charge or up to 9 kilograms per day, for jewellery manufacturers, refiners, old gold etc.
PRICE : US$.8200/- ex works

4. PRECIOUS METAL REFINER –2100 
Suitable for refining up to 2000 grams of Gold or Wastes per charge or up to 6 kilograms per day, for jewellery manufacturers, refiners, old gold etc.
PRICE : US$.7500/- ex works


5. PRECIOUS METAL REFINER –2000D 
Suitable for refining up to 2000 grams of Gold or Wastes per charge or up to 6 kilograms per day, for jewellery manufacturers, refiners, old gold etc.
PRICE : US$.6200/- ex works

6. PRECIOUS METAL REFINER - 1000 
Suitable for refining up to 1000 grams of Gold or Wastes per charge or up to 3 kilograms per day, for jewellery manufacturers, refiners, old gold etc.
PRICE : US$.4500/- ex works

I hope that this can be of some use! 
All the best everyone , and kind regards ,
Chris


----------



## 4metals (Dec 15, 2011)

This is the flow pattern for the Amrit scrubber. It is tricky to figure out what happens because the sump and all of the tubing isn't seen in the video. 

In the video you see them filling the bubble chamber (W) and it appears the chamber fills with water being pumped in, in reality the vacuum sucks it in from the sump and then the feed is shut off so it stays full and the vacuum pulls through the water column.





A good thing about the overflow sump is it constantly feeds cold tap water which maximizes condensation the down side is the small effect of the alkalinity from the lime in the sump. If you were to add caustic, it would quickly overflow to drain. I cobbled one of these things together with lab glass and it does work, easily accommodating a kilo digestion of karat scrap. 

By modifying the flow to recirculate the water with a pump, the pH can be easily maintained with liquid caustic. The benefit of pH control is probably a draw with the loss of effective condensation from the warmer water.


----------



## HAuCl4 (Dec 16, 2011)

The competition has a large price advantage: :lol:


----------



## 4metals (Dec 16, 2011)

With equipment like that you should enter the contest, you might sweep up!


----------



## seauatthetop (Dec 20, 2011)

Geo said:


> welcome to the forum. almost everyone in this forum would be by definition in the business of refining metals in some form.i believe your question(?) is too generalized for a specific answer.most processes are explained in some detail in this forum if you have a specific question about a process many knowledgeable people here will try and guide you to a solution to your problem.try using the search option at the upper right hand corner of your screen,i find that keeping your queries short and simple works best.Lazersteve has a great website with tutorials and a list of items that you will need to do your gold refining for sale from his site @ http://www.goldrecovery.us the tutorials are free but you can also purchase a more indepth video covering most of the processes that you will need to master to get really pure gold from your efforts.


can u help me how do u extract silver oxide from watch battery


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 20, 2011)

seauatthetop said:


> can u help me how do u extract silver oxide from watch battery



The best help you can get is from the search button.
It has been discussed many times here already.
Oh, and You is not spelled "u" that is texting lingo and will get you in trouble here.

Jim

Here is some help;
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=3212


----------

